
Ask HN: Do you want free marketing writing? - nyc_copywriter
I&#x27;m a freelance copywriter. Previously I&#x27;ve specialized in sales emails and market research, but I&#x27;d like to branch out and try new things.<p>If you&#x27;ve got a startup or side project that needs some writing, I&#x27;m interested in helping out for free. Maybe you need some blog posts done, Twitter messages, website copy - who knows.<p>It would be a chance for you to get work done at no cost, and for me to learn something new. If this seems like a potential fit, let&#x27;s connect.
======
sharemywin
I've got a project called a 1billioncoins.com if your interested.

It's similar to below but I've going to be giving away a billion coins in
drawings and other methods. the key is there is a limit to the number of coins
and the more people that have them the more valuable they become.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11441696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11441696)

